# Ariens Question - Flapping Sound When Auger Disengaged



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I usually hang out in the Honda forum (sorry guys). But the other day my cable installer was over. For a change he was a very nice guy who I liked. When he saw my Hondas that I was fixing he started asking me an Ariens question. I thought I'd ask here.
I did own an Ariens 20+ years ago that I loved but no longer have it and don't know much about the new machines.

He says when blowing, especially under heavy load, and he stops the auger, there is a flapping sound that occurs inside the housing for a few sec after the clutch is released. He says it sounds like a belt slapping around inside his two year old machine.

Sorry I don't have any model information. It was just a passing conversation I only thought more about later. I may get a chance to talk to him again.

My initial thought was some adjustment was needed on the auger belt? Maybe it continues to spin when the clutch handle is disengaged? Or does the impeller spin after the auger is disengaged???

Any thoughts from you Ariens owners here???

Thanks...

- Peter


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Your asking a loaded question without first hand knowledge.How do you expect an honest answer. Have your lineman join the forum.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The augur does not stop instantly . . . might the noise be from the brake?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I've never heard a flapping sound on mine (an older Ariens, from 2000). Mine has a brake that acts on the impeller pulley, when you release the handle. Presumably to keep the impeller from turning slowly due to slight drag from the belt touching the engine pulley.

If that brake is present, but not working (possibly from the auger belt idler being set a bit too-tight), it would take longer for the impeller & augers to stop. The impeller and augers should not be turning with the augers handle released. It wouldn't really explain a flapping sound, though. 

Removing the belt cover would be the simplest place to start, to actually see what's going on.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

99%


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> I've never heard a flapping sound on mine (an older Ariens, from 2000). Mine has a brake that acts on the impeller pulley, when you release the handle. Presumably to keep the impeller from turning slowly due to slight drag from the belt touching the engine pulley.
> 
> If that brake is present, but not working (possibly from the auger belt idler being set a bit too-tight), it would take longer for the impeller & augers to stop. The impeller and augers should not be turning with the augers handle released. It wouldn't really explain a flapping sound, though.
> 
> Removing the belt cover would be the simplest place to start, to actually see what's going on.


Humm, you and @tadawson may be on to something. I didn't know there was a brake on it as well.

I'm looking forward to getting pics or even the actual machine in my shop to play with. I'll post when I do. At this point I was just testing the waters to see if based on limited info the symptom sounded familiar. Thanks for thinking a bit about it guys. I need to get inside that housing!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

jtclays said:


> 99% it's the auger idler bracket assembly slapping back against the frame when released. The default is for it to touch the frame. Have him try releasing the auger handle slowly.


Another good answer thanks!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Update it's a 920013 model.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Ariens compact it is, my sno-Tek is Ariens striped down version of the compact. I just put a new engine and when testing I got a slapping noise also, Turned out I forgot to put the guide fingers over the pullies and the belt was slapping the housing, Adjusted the tension pulley and put the fingers on and all was well. One thing I also noticed was when I let off the lever I got a bit of a clank noise, that turned out to be the brake and letting off too fast, no harm done just noise, but it does concern you if you don’t know what it is.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow. Thanks. You guys are great here. We may have to revise our opinion of you altogether over in the Honda forum  !!!!!!!!!! 

Super helpful. Thanks a million.

I offered to look at the machine and hope to get a chance to soon. If so I'll post pics of problem, but I think we're already close to an answer. I told him I'd pass on comments and look at the blower if he wants. I just have to finish a carb cleaning on an MTD and re-jetting on another machine.

Thanks for your answers. I really appreciate it.


----------

